# Exercise and BG



## Nikki53 (Dec 16, 2021)

I've increased my exercise each day and now include some high intensity sessions. 
And my fasting BG has been rising.
Diet truly isn't the issue.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Nikki53 (Dec 16, 2021)

Just read another thread which answers my question.
Thank you.


----------



## Humza (Dec 22, 2021)

Nikki53 said:


> I've increased my exercise each day and now include some high intensity sessions.
> And my fasting BG has been rising.
> Diet truly isn't the issue.
> Any thoughts?





Nikki53 said:


> Just read another thread which answers my question.
> Thank you.


Hi Nikki
Please share what you discovered


----------

